
How does a self-driving car work? Not so great. – Washington Post - kposehn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/business/how-does-an-autonomous-car-work/
======
njoubert
This is very strange. Why is WaPo spending so much energy attempting to
discredit self-driving cars?

~~~
catacombs
I didn't get the sense the story is discrediting self-driving cars, more like
highlighting the issues that still remain as the industry progresses.

